# Colquitt County



## jklaus (Sep 10, 2006)

I have noticed some white oaks started droping last week ,but they are smaller lots of red oaks everywhere.I hunt on the Tyty creek and Warrior creek . Just wondering if any one else hunts close by


----------



## spaceman (Sep 10, 2006)

*Colquitt*

I was up last weekend and no white oaks just a few red oaks acorns. Did you see any deer this weekend?


----------



## jklaus (Sep 10, 2006)

I have been hurt just starting to hunt this evening.there were two deer run off from one of my pea patches so I will hunt it in the mouring . What part of the county do you hunt


----------



## spaceman (Sep 11, 2006)

*Colquitt*

Off of lower Meigs road. 2000 acres that a ex Florida Senator owns.  Will try in a couple of weeks. Hopefully it'll be cooler.


----------



## Rackbuster (Sep 11, 2006)

jklaus are you kin to Chip?


----------



## jklaus (Sep 11, 2006)

*Chip*

Thats my dad


----------



## Rackbuster (Sep 11, 2006)

I thought it might be after you said where you were hunting at.He mounted the first buck that I killed and I still have it.Is he still with the recue and recovery team (dive team).I haven't seen him in several years.


----------



## jklaus (Sep 11, 2006)

He still dives when needed.I work for Albany fire dept and they will not let us dive the flint dont know why. I took over the taxidermy


----------



## sticky28 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi guys I hunt and live in Colquitt.  Shot and missed a doe Fri. 9/15 and seen another doe and a good buck (too far) since then.
Spencer


----------



## spaceman (Nov 13, 2006)

*Colquitt*



sticky28 said:


> Hi guys I hunt and live in Colquitt.  Shot and missed a doe Fri. 9/15 and seen another doe and a good buck (too far) since then.
> Spencer



Hey Spencer,
Doing any good yet? Any rut action?


----------



## Gobblergetter (Dec 29, 2006)

have any of yall ever hunted doerun? I was thinking about going over there this week, is it worth going? thanks


----------



## spaceman (Dec 29, 2006)

*doerun*



Gobblergetter said:


> have any of yall ever hunted doerun? I was thinking about going over there this week, is it worth going? thanks



A couple of guys from my club go there all the time. They take anything brown there. They have done ok this year. Last year did great with a couple 8 pointers.


----------



## Gobblergetter (Dec 29, 2006)

thanks spaceman, its only 600acres but its not to far from the house so I might go take a look at it


----------



## spaceman (Dec 29, 2006)

*DOERUN*

Let me know how you do!! Good luck


----------

